# www.thatfishshop.com?



## fishbguy1 (Feb 29, 2008)

Hello all...

I was lookin for some fish online and came accross www.thatfishshop.com

Their prices look alright, except for the cheapness of their SW tangs, and their furcatus rainbows, 6 for $3900. :icon_ques

But, I"ve tried finding a place to contact the owner, to ask about the price or the furcatus, because there doesn't seem to be anything special about them. I mean, I can buy these fish for less than 5 bucks at my lfs.

Something seems fishy about this guy. (pun not intended..lol) There is no contact page, nothing really about shipping, expcept for prices. It just doesn't seem right.

Has anyone ordered from him (or her) before? If so, what have been your expierences?

Thanks

~Andrew


----------



## tinah (Oct 27, 2008)

if it's thatfishplace.com there is a contact phone number at the bottom of the main page. There's also a "contact us' option. It's a fairly large company from my understanding although I don't understand the price on the furcatus. Maybe it's a typo?


----------



## fishbguy1 (Feb 29, 2008)

sorry...It's www.thatfishshop.com, I'll fix my OP


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Based on the other prices I would assume it is 6 for 39 bucks, and it is a typo.

Based on the web page design--I wouldn't order from them until you find someone who has done so already.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

There are a few emails hidden around though...

[email protected]
[email protected]


There ya go!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

one seen here: http://www.thatfishshop.com/driftwood.html if you try to right click it gives you the webmaster one.


----------

